
Yes, Facebook made mistakes in 2016. But we weren’t the only ones - sgustard
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/yes-facebook-made-mistakes-in-2016-but-we-werent-the-only-ones/2018/11/17/3b62b422-ea9d-11e8-a939-9469f1166f9d_story.html
======
sgustard
Nation-state actors conducted information warfare on Facebook's platform.
Solely blaming Facebook for that is a little like blaming United & American
Airlines for 9/11\. They are just the most obvious attack vector, but it's a
failure of government to allow rogue actors to act freely. Unfortunately after
we've created the internet equivalent of the TSA we may find the cure worse
than the disease.

------
nabla9
They showed malevolence when they deal with the errors they made. That makes
them the worst among the biggest companies.

Facebook has good "We are sorry,errors were made." PR game but it's not
sincere.

